

Why Bootstrapping Is Better than an Accelerator Program - benackles
http://unicornfree.com/2012/why-bootstrapping-is-better-than-an-accelerator-program/

======
berkay
So the message getting accelerator giving $20K is bad, pay $2.5K for the
promise of learning how to build a viable business is good? I think the
warning against just get together and "build something" phenomena is valid,
but pay me so I can't teach you part somewhat taints the argument.

